# Pre hung doors vs hanging doors myself



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If the jambs are ok, I'd certainly keep them and just replace doors.
Lots less work and expense that way.

DM


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

are you dealing with plaster walls? if yes do like the mouse say


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

With prehung units, exact locating of hinges is done for you. Exact is the key to locating the hinges on an existing jamb with a new door. As suggested above, in old construction, it is often better not to disturb old jambs.

Often, those old doors are much better quality than anything you can find today. Are they repairable, refinishable???


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Just Bill said:


> With prehung units, exact locating of hinges is done for you. Exact is the key to locating the hinges on an existing jamb with a new door. As suggested above, in old construction, it is often better not to disturb old jambs.
> 
> *Often, those old doors are much better quality than anything you can find today. Are they repairable, refinishable???*





Why do you want to replace the old doors?


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Just Bill said:


> With prehung units, exact locating of hinges is done for you. Exact is the key to locating the hinges on an existing jamb with a new door. As suggested above, in old construction, it is often better not to disturb old jambs.
> 
> Often, those old doors are much better quality than anything you can find today. Are they repairable, refinishable???


I have been going back and forth on what to do with the doors. They are the classic doors of the period - wood stiles and rails around a big single, thin panel. Previous owners have done a number on them changing the hardware, adding hooks and nails willy-nilly, executing stupid and ridiculous paint jobs. I think I can save the ones on the main floor, but the upstairs doors (3 of them) were also cut really short to accommodate the shag carpet. Now that the carpet is gone, they look funny with such huge gaps under them. Also, they are a little lighter weight then I would like for bedroom doors. So I would only be replacing those three.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Windows said:


> I have been going back and forth on what to do with the doors. They are the classic doors of the period - wood stiles and rails around a big single, thin panel. Previous owners have done a number on them changing the hardware, adding hooks and nails willy-nilly, executing stupid and ridiculous paint jobs. I think I can save the ones on the main floor, but the upstairs doors (3 of them) were also cut really short to accommodate the shag carpet. Now that the carpet is gone, they look funny with such huge gaps under them. Also, they are a little lighter weight then I would like for bedroom doors. So I would only be replacing those three.


strip the paint, fill and sand the holes and the door itself. for the short doors, you can tack a strip to the bottom of the door and fill it also. then prime / paint the whole thing and it will look pretty sharp. i have a bunch of doors i'm doing the exact same thing to myself. its not the fastest process ever but it does work. 

there are a number of places that sell period hardware as well so your hinges and knob / lock assemblies will be correct to the period. they get pricey fast though  those same places frequently stock doors as well. never hurts to check.

if you have a Habitat for Humanity ReStore near you they are a great place to look for old hardware & doors. the store near me has an entire 40' aisle of nothing but doors on two sides.


----------

